# Anyone familiar with Thrive butter?



## adcantor (Nov 28, 2012)

It seems pretty interesting, but they have a pain in the ass business model. I was told that I could just buy it off the website without having to deal with a consultant - it's not working. 

Any experiences you could mention would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

there's a couple people here on the site that are Thrive consultants or sales associates or whatever, they might know. Is there an 800 number or an "email us" support channel on their website? They're big enough that it seems they'd have at least an email support staff.

I was trying to find info on web searches and youtube videos on making butter powder but I didnt find anything. Maybe that's something that has to be purchased from a manufacturer like Thrive??? Or wait... am I making an incorrect assumption? Do they sell butter powder or canned butter ready to use?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

No experience with Thrive or any other butter canned or powdered. I have some ghee but havne't tried it yet. But I know I won't be buying anymore. Folks on here have posted how to can your own butter. I"ll be doing that I think it will work out a heckof a lot cheaper for me. Might look around and see if you migtht rather do that as well.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> No experience with Thrive or any other butter canned or powdered. I have some ghee but havne't tried it yet. But I know I won't be buying anymore. Folks on here have posted how to can your own butter. I"ll be doing that I think it will work out a heckof a lot cheaper for me. Might look around and see if you migtht rather do that as well.


canning my own is my plan as well. I like that I can use smaller jars, like the small jam/jelly jars. I need to buy more of those this weekend then I'll probably can about 5 or 6 lbs. Maybe some meatloaf too.


----------



## adcantor (Nov 28, 2012)

I never thought about canning butter. My mother has been making ghee all my life - it's amazing. I'll look into it, but you guys should check out the potential of this butter powder. 

It's $25 for over 500 servings - not bad. I plan on getting 3 tins as my prepping is based on surviving one year in my home (EMP). 

I did speak to a rep, and even created an account. I was told that would be enough to order without a consultant, but it wouldn't let me check out my cart without one. Now their site is having tech issues (local emp, haha), so I can't follow up. 

All of the above led me to starting this thread.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have not tried powdered butter but I have made purchases from Honeyville Grains and they are easy to deal with. I ordered online and it couldn't have been easier. They sell powdered butter it cost a little more than the Thrive product but the shipping cost is only $4.49 no matter how much you buy.

http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/powderedbuttercan.aspx#.UNGoKEbShdo

I just started canning butter. It was very easy to do. GypsySue has great instructions posted on Prepared Society and she has them on her Blog.

http://povertyprepping.blogspot.com/2012/11/canning-butter-and-cheese.html


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have made several large orders from them and never had to talk to anyone, just fill out the online form. Maybe something new as it has been perhaps two years since my last order.


----------



## adcantor (Nov 28, 2012)

Would it be a type-0, because thrive says 513 serving per #10 can and your recommendation has only 51? That's pretty odd. 

Anyhow, they're back online, so I'll try them again tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone - this was very helpful.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> No experience with Thrive or any other butter canned or powdered. I have some ghee but havne't tried it yet. But I know I won't be buying anymore. Folks on here have posted how to can your own butter. I"ll be doing that I think it will work out a heckof a lot cheaper for me. Might look around and see if you migtht rather do that as well.


You know ... you can make your own ghee.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Andi said:


> You know ... you can make your own ghee.


Yeah if you can stand there and monitor your cooking. I have difficulty with standing for more than about 5 min and I decided to buy rather than add one more thing for the fiance to do she is very busy already. I wan't to put up more butter though and we have plans to have a canning weekend where we are gonna do butter, bacon, chicken and ground beef. And one of these days I;m gonna get my beef barley soup made and can a bunch of it too. Get past christmas and the first of the year and get some financial issues straightned My short term disability is running out and the VA and SS are both making a long process out of getting things going. VA has most of my medical coverd kinda but thats about it. Sucks being broken.


----------

